# Your Favorite costume.....



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

This one got the best feedback though. The teeth really set it off! The wife could barely stand to look at me!


----------



## squatdaddy (Oct 17, 2006)

2007








custom red contacts, custom made fangs, forehead piece

2006








off-the-shelf foam latex piece


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Great thread and great outfits!

In 2006 I was Farmer Vincent from "Motel Hell" and my wife was Medusa



















Last year I was a take off on the Incredible Two Headed Transplant while my wife was an alien.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

since we been doing the walk thru, My halloween partys have been mostly"stick around after the haunt " and Iam alway just a witch.. last year I was a "dead Ringer". all i did was wear a reaper costume and carry a bell. ...lame I know
but i love everyone elces costumes!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

This thread is awesome!! 
hmm....I'd have to say mine was the Freddy one that I posted in a thread on here. it was very original, but now I have seen a female version on a website! Boo! (they use a dress in Freddy's sweater colours).

I love *everything* that you guys have posted so far. Hope to see a few more! And who knows, maybe this year, everyone will be able to top their past efforts! By which time, we'll need a new thread.


----------



## Mark McGovern (May 22, 2008)

This nice grave robbin' ghoul was fun. The hat was store-bought, of course; the cape and shirt/vest combo were sold as a Vampire Outfit. But with home made trimmings and a Goodwill suit this guy came out okay. I made my own teeth for this character from dental resin, and the hands were latex and cotton applied to a pair of rubber gloves.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Great costumes, guys!!

The cavepeople were great, djkeebz, I especially liked the cell phone, nice touch!
And believe it or not, the mullet guy was just in the ER last night, I swear!!!

squatdaddy, nice fangs, I'd like to get some of those myself. The top-hat suit is cool, too.

Johnny Thunder, what can I say. You need therapy, my man. I *love* that about you!!

Mark: awesome makeup!!! I love a great makeup job more than anything in the world of costumes.

Thanks for sharing the pics!

Here's some of me:

2006









and hubby:










and me:










2007

me:



















and hubby:


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Fun thread!

Here's me as the Terra Queen last year:










Here's the hubby as her slave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (May 22, 2008)

MHooch said:


> ...I love a great makeup job more than anything in the world of costumes...


Me too, but sad to say (competitve spook that I am), a good makeup doesn't always do the job at Halloween parties anymore. I usually get elbowed out by freudstein lookalikes . But we do have fun at home, and since we're trotting out our spouses, here's a photo of Mrs. McG. and I as the Phantom of the Opera and his Ghoul Friend from last year:


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's my favorite it was last yrs. don't know if I can top it.....I would hide by a bush and then ride behind the cars as they were parking......imagine "HIM" in your rear view mirror........hee hee 











Then my man was the Burger King man just because a friend of ours is scared to death of him!! ha Watching him put tights on for the first time was the BEST


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

My all-time favorite costume:










2002 - Mary Sanderson (far right). None of us had cameras with us for some reason, which was just stupid. The middle woman and I studied that movie for months, and didn't plan to take pictures? Well, the group we hung with at the time always had several people with cameras, and we posed over & over again, but couldn't find anyone who remembered taking pics or could find them. Finally, a couple of years ago, someone emailed me a few. I literally cried, I was so happy!

2001 - Vampire. Linking to my gallery as the pic isn't necessarily work safe (I guess it depends on where you work -- since it's a picture of ME, it's NSFW here at my desk!). It was supposed to be a quasi-Dominatrix-style vamp, mostly clueless me finding whatever sexy accessories I could borrow or buy. After this pic was taken, I was pulled aside by some folks really in the lifestyle and told why I should probably take off the collar. Gulp! No problem.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I think I've posted this before, but what the hell.
Vampire. got the Jacket from germany paid almost $200 for it but it was totaly worth it. than the rest ar ejust some clothes that I had. Screcrow fangs and I got the wig from Spirit and added in a blue extension. This Year my vampire is going to be more colonial like in Interview With The Vampire.I hte my make up in this. I did it in like 5 min. ew.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

There are some fabulous costumes here guys!!! I *love *costumes.. it's one of my favourite parts of Halloween!

My favourite 2 were probably the costumes I made last year - 
Akasha from Queen of the Damned:









And one to show the crown/fangs better:










And my Tia Dalma (voodoo lady from POTC):









Not the best pic of me in the world, but it shows more of the costume:









Sorry for the big pics, I tried to resize them to "message board" size in Photobucket and they actually came up quite big


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

You all look fantastic! My favourite out of these so far is the *Melissa*'s '_Sanderson Sisters_'! Always loved the film, and it's a great likeness for all of them! 
Sarah was always my fave of the trio.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

freudstein said:


> You all look fantastic! My favourite out of these so far is the *Melissa*'s '_Sanderson Sisters_'! Always loved the film, and it's a great likeness for all of them!
> Sarah was always my fave of the trio.


Thanks, freudstein! "Sarah" and I watched that movie relentlessly, taking notes, and emailing details for each other.


----------



## Phantom On A Budget (Jul 7, 2008)

Loving all the costumes, guys!

Here are a few thumbnails of my favorite costume:


----------



## Gwynplaine (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow! - wonderful costumes folks...!!

One of my favorites from a few years ago:


This is the year I went as "Spider Food":


And this was last years:


I try really hard not to be the same thing twice - and so far, so good...
but after all these years I'm starting to run dry on ideas...


----------



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

I have a few favorites but don't have them on my computer. These are the only ones I have from my digital. I guess the others were printed. Too bad, I had an awesome Buzz Lightbeer and Wonderbread Woman costume one year. Also had Queen of Hearts and dh was a Joker. I have no idea for this year but need to start gettin' serious here.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

These are two of my faves....Tomb Raider and Oren-Ishii from Kill Bill


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

OOOHHHH!! I love Kill Bill!!! You look gorgeous!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

DUH!!! I just realized your avatar is Oren-Ishii, why didn't I pick up on that before?? ***Senior moment***


----------



## topak (Aug 4, 2008)

*costumes*

character costumes are my favorite!

_____________________
cartoonmascots.com


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

MHooch said:


> OOOHHHH!! I love Kill Bill!!! You look gorgeous!!



Oh, that's so sweet of you to say! That just made my night!!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

this is the only one i have of me online at the moment where I'm wearing a halloween costume









but i have this one from me at my 40th last year as velma kelly from chicago & hubby as gladiator


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

I created this costume for my husband in 2006. Even his family members didn't recognize him. We told everyone he was going to be an evil clown but then had a friend from out of town dress up as an evil clown and everyone thought he was my husband! I had friends asking me who the creepy zombie was.... until he talked and then everyone recognized him. 

I was scared to try painting the appliance and applying it.. but it was a blast. This year I might try a skull one for with a pirate costume. 










Here is the mask from 2006 on my husband for the 2007 party. The scarecrow was a great costume and we learned a lot about open flames and straw! This year I will splurge on battery operated tea lights! He went without the chin piece because it is just too hard to drink in!


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I was Jason.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

Hazbabu said:


> I created this costume for my husband in 2006. Even his family members didn't recognize him. We told everyone he was going to be an evil clown but then had a friend from out of town dress up as an evil clown and everyone thought he was my husband! I had friends asking me who the creepy zombie was.... until he talked and then everyone recognized him.
> 
> I was scared to try painting the appliance and applying it.. but it was a blast. This year I might try a skull one for with a pirate costume.
> 
> ...


those looke great! is the first one face makeup or is there something else on there?


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I love that you've got the horror giants together! They all look great. 
If only you'd had a Myers too


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

witchiepoo said:


> those looke great! is the first one face makeup or is there something else on there?


It's a latex prosthetic that looks like the skin is half rotted off with bones sticking out. The prosthetic came flesh colored and I painted it up the way I wanted. 

The attached photo is me with some latex prosthetics too. 

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l7/Hazbaby/IMG_0061.jpg


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

All of the costumes on this thread are fantastic! I love looking through all the pictures and seeing just what clever people there are out there!!

I just wish I was that talented!

BW


----------



## southern_scare (Aug 4, 2008)

im diggin the ******* costume. its spot on with the ac/dc shirt and mossburg hat, classic


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks alot! Most people didn't recognize me when they first saw me!


----------



## twidget722 (Aug 27, 2008)

My Favorite devil costume from a few years back


----------



## greenmother (Sep 13, 2008)

A couple of my favorite costumes from recent years. My husband as Barf from spaceballs - I sewed ears onto a mullet wig and sewed a homemade patch and tail onto a jumpsuit. Me as bride of Frankenstein - my brother did the makeup, but I was most proud of this costume because I'm wearing my actual wedding dress. Who says you only get to wear it once?

View attachment 2169


View attachment 2170


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I had a lot of fun with this one last year. It was supposed to be from H.P. Lovecraft's "The Moon Bog." I wore it to class and people were not sure if I was in costume, or if I just felt like dressing a bit more formal. I thought the skull on the lapel would have been a give-away.









I don't have picture of the others, but Brody Bruce from _Mallrats_ has made an appearance the week of Halloween every year since 2001. My silver robot from Daft Punk was also a lot of fun to do, but sadly the paint I used reacted with the Sculpy I made the helmet from and remained tacky even years later so it had to be disposed of. I still have the LED display somewhere though.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am sad to say I am never too creative. The typical store bought (bumble bee, angel, playboy bunny). I think my favorite so far was last years fire fighter.


----------



## audioslav3 (Sep 29, 2008)

greenmother said:


> A couple of my favorite costumes from recent years. My husband as Barf from spaceballs - I sewed ears onto a mullet wig and sewed a homemade patch and tail onto a jumpsuit. Me as bride of Frankenstein - my brother did the makeup, but I was most proud of this costume because I'm wearing my actual wedding dress. Who says you only get to wear it once?
> 
> View attachment 2169
> 
> ...


Love the Barf costume!!


----------



## audioslav3 (Sep 29, 2008)

In 2006, my girlfriend and I were Mr. and Mrs. Frankenstein. It is my favorite costume to date.


























Then last year we were Dog the Bounty Hunter and Beth.


























You can see a lot of other pics in their respective albums here.


----------



## NOOB-SMOKE (Oct 3, 2008)

well my favorite costume is Michael Myers costume and my Freddy Krueguer costume and well some more of course, jaja but some times I dress up some kind of funny jajajaja last year after wearing Michael Myers Costume jajaja I put on jajaja a sweet candy candy costume jjajajaja I looked so damn cute and funny jajajajaja I laugh of myself like a half hour


----------



## Marvin_loves_Jen (Oct 6, 2008)

This is an awesome thread. I am still thinking of costume ideas for this Halloween, but now, I'm contemplating on dressing up as the DARK KNIGHT. I know. I hope I could think of something better. 

I'll post my pics once i've uploaded them.


----------



## angela_s (Oct 10, 2008)

thats a tough one. but super heroes are great. 

this one is just hilarious.
http://assets0.costumestudio.com/photos/0000/3261/17540_large.jpg?1222427992


----------

